# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Lever, nieren en blaas >  Plassen in de nacht

## csi23

Ik heb nu alenige tijd een ''probleem''
overdag heb ik er geen last van en ga ik gewoon af entoe, maar wel regelmatig naar de wc om te plassen
alleen snachts ben ik een ramp... dan moet ik vaak, ook meerdere keren achter elkaar steeds voor kleine beetjes plassen naar de wc

soms wel in 15-20 min wel 4-5 keer en dan gewoon steeds een heel kleinbeetje, echt inhouden lukt ook niet want ik moet wel gewoon maar tis steeds maar een mini beetje
het is soms ook zo ga ik op een andere kant/me omdraai in bed dat ik weer moet... net of dan mn blaas weer iets ''krijgt'' en dan moet ik weer

herkent iemand dit/weet wat het miss kan zijn??

----------


## sietske763

als ik jou was zou ik 2 dingen laten uitzoeken;
1 heb je miss onbewust last van blaasontsteking
2 heb je je suikers te hoog? dan ga je ook snachts veel plassen
sterkte...........je zou er oververmoeid door raken.

----------


## csi23

Nja ik heb het toch al een paar maanden dus denk niet dat het een blaasontstekening is...
ik weet wel elke avond vrij laat (denk rond 23.00 een uurtje voor t slapen gaan)
vaak nog een grote bak zuivel (zon 300 gram ofzo) daar kan het toch niet mee te mkaenhebben?

maar tis ook gewoon raar steeds kleine beetjes, en ook als ik me omdraai ofzo dan hoor ik geborrel en moet ik weer een beetje..

----------


## csi23

nu is het een week redelijk ''normaal'' gegaan maar plos avanacht was het wel ERG extreem
ik gin om 00.30 mn bed n,en tussen 01.00 n 02.30 moest ik zeker we 15 keer steeds een beetje naar de wc
als ik me al omdraaide in bed moesti k weer

wee iemand miss door watdit kankomen??

----------


## christel1

Afspraak maken bij de uroloog of HA lijkt me hier echt wel op zijn plaats, kan ook van je darmen komen die drukken op je blaas als je je verlegt 's nachts dus toch eens laten nakijken hoor

----------


## csi23

nou ga ik vrijdag ochtend vroeg (Helaas) op vantie voor 3 weken en zit ik morgen al helemaal volgeboekt dat het er nu nietvan gaat komen stomweg....
Maar wat bedoel je met dat de darmendrukken op de maag wat zou dat kunnezijn dan?]
thxvooje reply in ieder geval!

----------


## christel1

CSI, nee dat je darmen drukken op je blaas, al eens geprobeerd om 's avonds niet meer te eten rond 23 uur zodat je darmen rust krijgen 's nachts en niet meer moeten werken als je slaapt ?

----------


## csi23

ik ga het proren om na 23u niet meer te etn! al vind ik het wel lekke maja...
maar bedol je doordat ik wat eet datdan dedarmen op de blaas drukken?

----------


## christel1

Ja CSI je darmen slaan dan nog aan het werken als ze rust zouden moeten krijgen, eet nog iets rond 7 uur en daarna niet meer en kijk dan of het helpt met je blaasproblemen

----------


## Elisabeth9

CSI23: Fijne vakantie lady..... :Big Grin:  maarrrrre je bent wel wat laat he? ha,ha,....ga eens voor de zekerheid naar de huisarts toe zoals Christel je vertelt, na de vakantie gelijk als de problemen er dan nog steeds zijn......dat lijkt mij stukken beter dan steeds maar je afvragen wat je hebt....het is "niet" normaal als je zo vaak moet plassen....soms kun je vaker moeten plassen...ik alleen als ik veel drink (water etc) en als ik het koud heb....het is ook belangrijk dat je heel goed uitplast, dus neem er de tijd voor, sommige mensen zijn erg gehaast waardoor er urine achterblijft in de blaas! ik probeer er zelf op te letten na een tip van de huisarts...als ik te vaak moet plassen dan lever ik urine in bij de huisarts en dan kan je op de uitslag wachten of later bellen...enorm handig en goed om te weten !!!! neem geen onnodige risico's....als dingen "te" lang duren is het raadzamer om dat te laten controleren...succes en sterkte ermee....
Welkom thuis als je dit leest na je vakantie... :Big Grin: 

Groeten van Elisabeth  :Embarrassment: .

----------

